# Jeff Gordon to F1... eventually?



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Formula One can forget about putting an American driver on the grid.

That's what NASCAR champion Jeff Gordon said in Barcelona on Sunday.

"I've seen the growing demand but they don't just want an American," he said. "They want an American driver with a name - for the sponsors."

Gordon, who last year did a few laps in a BMW-Williams at Indianapolis, said most 'big names' in top US motor sports are 'not in open-wheeler' cars.

But if Ferrari came knocking, Gordon wouldn't turn an offer down.

"I'm sure my [NASCAR] car owner would understand," Jeff grinned.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

After he did the stint in the Williams car at Indy last year, he had said, "no way... he was happy where he was."

Now, that sure doesn't sound like an emphatic "no" anymore.

-Rich


----------



## Mames (Feb 25, 2002)

hey atleast they will not through beer cans at him over there....

would be interesting.

matt


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

I wouldn't be so sure about that... I bet if Jeff Gordon went to F1 and failed as miserably as other US drivers have when they tried, then F1 fans might just throw some beer cans at him... 

Quite frankly I don't think Jeff really has what it takes to compete in F1... Maybe if he had went down the path 10 years ago, he might have made it to the top of F1, or near the top, but to go from NASCAR to F1 at this stage would be damb near impossible I think... 

Ferrari isn't likely to go knocking on Jeff's door as long as Mikeys around... and from what I understand, he's likely to be there for at least another two or 3 years... Jeff will be a old man by then...


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I think Jeff could do quite well. He's already proven he can be fast and win on road courses in general and vehicles besides his NASCAR rig. And, he used to race go-karts when he was younger. 

On Dave Dispain's show on SpeedTV last night they were talking about this very topic (Jeff and F1).

The F1 leaders have already said they want to have a bigger presence in the American market. And, Jeff Gordon would be perfect. Whether he wins or not, he would be a big win for F1 in general because of the folks that would tune in to watch how he does -- whether they are Jeff Gordon fans or not. And, his name is known internationally.

Throughout Jeff's career he has always quickly picked up driving various types of vehicles. He proved that a few years ago when he and Jimmie Johnson went over to Europe and raced rally cars and took 1st against other top names in racing. Neither had driven those types of cars before.

-Rich


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

Your probably right about F1 gaining some US viewers just to see how Jeff would do... 

It'd be a tough row to hoe for any driver to come from another series into F1 right now, unless he happened to land on the very best team. Or on the team that was poised to be the best team in the next year or two... Right now, it'd be somewhat of a crap shoot as to what team is likely to be on top or near the top in the next few years. Ferrari would be a good bet to be near the top, but I don't really think they'd be looking for Jeff's services at this point in time. As for the next best team... well that could be Renault, BAR, Williams, or maybe Mclaren, and I wouldn't put any money down on either one right now, let alone my carrier.

Maybe if/when F1 dummies down their rules to force eveyone to run he same engine controls and other things that are currently being proposed... when the cars would be more like cookie cutters then they currently are... but if/when that happens I'll have almost no interest in F1... But then... maybe I'd tune in to see how Jeff would fair... Kinda like going to the circus to see the bearded lady take on snake boy... (not implying jeff would be either of those charactors)


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

A driver like Jeff Gordon doesn't have to dominate or even win in F1 for the move to be a success. NASCAR fans are very driver and brand oriented and stand behind "their driver" regardless of performance. Gordon (or any other good NASCAR driver) could run for Minardi, qualify and finish last at every race but still keep the fans and grow F1 in the US.


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Don't forget about 'Mikey' Andretti. Big name, open wheel talent, great team
(McLaren). I think he was let go mid season. I think Jeff wouldn't fare any better. But....... I for one would watch with great interest regardless of how
he finished !


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

If there is one type of car that requires a very unique and BRAVE driving style it is probably F1-the way they have to drive then to be fast is quite odd. I would describe it as unnatural. Again-for example- is Zanardi. He was a hot shoe when he left.-great skill-bad team. When he went back on grooved slicks-he quite honestly sucked.

But maybe this isnt the point then-eh? I would thk Scott Dixon (kiwi??) has a better shot at F1 now than Gordon. 
Ray


----------



## hm8425 (Feb 2, 2004)

I think Jeff would be able to adapt to the cars well enough. However I don't think it would be a good move for him. Worst case scenario would be that he is involved in an on track altercation that takes an F1 star out. From what I have seen with F1 if you are in an accident and touch another driver it is frowned upon. I can forsee the media getting a hold of something like that and blaming Nascar driving for the altercation. 

Not trying to offend any of the F1 fans on this site. Just that Nascar and F1 are completly different which is a great thing. Most F1 drivers are premadonnas, Nascar drivers, for the most part, are down to earth guys. 

Phil


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

Yea Dave despain said that Jeff was going to be made an offer that he couldn't refuse,by Bernie Eckelstone.It'd be interesting to see Jeff take a shot for a yerar or so at F1 just to see how he would fair.He's by far one of the best race car drivers in the world right now,and the best in nascar.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I think if he wins the Nextel cup this year the chance of him going to F1 (if he gets an offer) would be very high.

-Rich


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Rich Chang said:


> I think if he wins the Nextel cup this year the chance of him going to F1 (if he gets an offer) would be very high.
> 
> -Rich


Its pretty hard to turn down Millions of dollars-especially when the figure has all those 00000000 in it!!!!

Obviousley Bernie's got the money to do it. Why not? But isnt it sad all the guys coming up through the US feeder system who are willing to puteverything n the line to race in F1-dont get the offer? HOw mnay karters-turned Red Bull Challenge wont get a chance if BErnie puts Jeff in F1. Many of these kids have talent-no money!!But on the flip-side-maybe having Jeff in F1 will be the springboard for US money to help these US young shoes get a ride in F3, etc!!!


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Yeah, the thing is, I am sure Jeff's driving talent is not the primary reason why Bernie is interested in Jeff. It's name recognition and pull to get folks to watch on TV and buy tickets to the races. 

I am sure there are plenty of drivers in the US Feeder system who might do better than Jeff out-of-the-box, but their name recognition is pretty much non-existant. But, he sees the potential in Jeff and hopefully Jeff will fare better than Michael Andretti did. I think Jeff is one of the best in regards to public and media relations and also advertising. Morever, when he speaks he doesn't sound like Boomhower from 'King of the Hill.'

Bernie sees the immense popularity of NASCAR and how there are 2 big TV networks fighting to cover the races and TV is where the big money is made.

It's all about making money. 

-Rich


----------



## Off Road Racer (Apr 14, 2004)

not even successful open wheel racers from the USA do well in F1. Montoya and Villeneuve did very well... but they aren't American and they come from a history. Andretti simply stunk.


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

Saying Americans across the board don't do well is kinda hard especially after Mario won the WC. Granted it was a long time ago, but Mario started on dirt tracks in PA like a lot of oval guys. Besides, why subject yourself to years of hard work and little payoff when you can drive stock cars and make a nice living?


----------



## XXX-SCapece (Apr 28, 2004)

I guess all you Gordon haters forgot when he drove Montoya's car and vise versa. He was .1/lap off the pace for the pole. This was after an afternoon of practice. I think that he would easily give Micheal a run for his money after a few seasons of experience.


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

Are you sure Jeff was .1 off the pace for pole? Or was he .1 off Montoya's pace? 

I don't beleive he would have literaly been .1 second off the pace of pole if all condtions were truely equal... maybe he was driving a car that was two seconds quicker then the previous pole, and he managed to get within .1 of the previous pole...

This year's pace is at least two seconds quicker then last years... cars are constantly improving in F1.

One thing Jeff would have over Michale Andretti... he doesn't have a family, and likely wouldn't insist on flying back to the USA every week. With no Concord(jet) flying back to the USA each week would be a major pain... even with the Concord, it must have been a major drain changing time zones so frequently.


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

I just looked it up... the first site I found with numbers, said the previous year's pole was 1 min 10.7 seconds... Jeff did his lap in 1 minute 17 seconds.... that's 7 seconds off the previous year's pole... Not quite .1 second off the pace for pole...

http://www.1059.com/script/headline_tsn.php?id=365&page_content=thesportsnetwork


----------



## XXX-SCapece (Apr 28, 2004)

Sorry Dyno, I guess I mixed up my info. :roll:


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

7 seconds off isn't all that bad considering the number of laps he got and I'm not a Gordon fan.

As a side note, Valentino Rossi was allowed to run last year's Fararri and ended up turning a laptime .1 seconds faster than the Ferarri test driver that day. Not bad for not being a race "car" driver.


----------



## Luckyman4 (Sep 26, 2001)

Rich Chang said:


> Morever, when he speaks he doesn't sound like Boomhower from 'King of the Hill.' -Rich


"Goldurneffwonphans, wassamatterwif'emanyhoos? Autastiktawhutheynobout, huh!"

Even with Jeff's PR pull, I don't see the Hank and the gang talkin' F1 in the alley slurpin' brewskis. Course, I hate Jeff and would LOVE to see him flop in F1 ... so I'd tune in just to watch him lose on a regular basis.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Yeah, Dave Dispain had a show last year where he posed the question what type of motor-sport racing requires the most skill (who are the best drivers).

In his view it is motorcycle racing -- especially moto-cross racers. I have to agree with him.

http://www.speedtv.com/commentary/6783/

-Rich




Fred B said:


> As a side note, Valentino Rossi was allowed to run last year's Fararri and ended up turning a laptime .1 seconds faster than the Ferarri test driver that day. Not bad for not being a race "car" driver.


----------



## MixMastaMM (Nov 4, 2002)

DynoMoHum said:


> I just looked it up... the first site I found with numbers, said the previous year's pole was 1 min 10.7 seconds... Jeff did his lap in 1 minute 17 seconds.... that's 7 seconds off the previous year's pole... Not quite .1 second off the pace for pole...
> 
> http://www.1059.com/script/headline_tsn.php?id=365&page_content=thesportsnetwork


 
7 seconds off the pace in F1 is close. Look at the gaps at the end of any given F1 race. They are all just about 30 seconds. I think that when Gordon goes to F1 it will open up the american market to F1. From what I have seen and learned from following F1 for about a year, for a team to be fast they have to spend a ton of money. It would very interesting to see how Gordon would do in the BMW.


----------



## ImGoinRCn (Jul 24, 2003)

rayhuang said:


> Its pretty hard to turn down Millions of dollars-especially when the figure has all those 00000000 in it!!!!
> 
> Obviousley Bernie's got the money to do it. Why not? But isnt it sad all the guys coming up through the US feeder system who are willing to puteverything n the line to race in F1-dont get the offer? HOw mnay karters-turned Red Bull Challenge wont get a chance if BErnie puts Jeff in F1. Many of these kids have talent-no money!!But on the flip-side-maybe having Jeff in F1 will be the springboard for US money to help these US young shoes get a ride in F3, etc!!!


Gotta pay for his divorce somehow...


----------



## 29Dennis (Apr 13, 2004)

Man I think Gordon would like to get past those 7 championships of Petty and Earnhardt. I wouldn't mind if he went and ran Formula 1. Maybe he would take out BOTH of the Ferreri's(sp).


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I'd like to see him race in F1 just to see how he would do. I think if it didn't work out he would have problem getting back into NASCAR.


----------



## XXX-SCapece (Apr 28, 2004)

Why do so many people hate Gordon? I can't seem to get a straight answer. I can understand Tony or Kenseth but not Gordon.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Not particularly fair to put off Andretti's effort (stunk?). The testing rules were the most restrictive they'd been for years that season, and the McLaren's reliability was a major problem. Senna himself said that if Andretti had arrived in F1 a year earlier, "he'd be winning Grand Prix's by now. (end of 93' season)"

As for Zanardi, his first F1 stint was plagued with a dying Lotus team, He had to drive over his head just to keep up. When he returned, The Williams team was in the middle of a tailspin. 

Want an American in F1? Give me Robby Gordon. That guy can wheel anything...


----------



## rhodopsine (Aug 13, 2002)

MixMastaMM said:


> 7 seconds off the pace in F1 is close. Look at the gaps at the end of any given F1 race. They are all just about 30 seconds. I think that when Gordon goes to F1 it will open up the american market to F1. From what I have seen and learned from following F1 for about a year, for a team to be fast they have to spend a ton of money. It would very interesting to see how Gordon would do in the BMW.


7 seconds off pace is an eternity. That means that on an average race track he'll lose a lap every 10-11. The car he drove was probably set with tons of downforce to keep the car steady, though.

That is not to say he couldn't do well driving a F1 but it would probably require some time to get used to driving these cars. Power to weight ratio on these are more the like of a motorcycle than a car. 

Martin Paradis


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

Luckyman4 said:


> "Goldurneffwonphans, wassamatterwif'emanyhoos? Autastiktawhutheynobout, huh!"
> 
> Even with Jeff's PR pull, I don't see the Hank and the gang talkin' F1 in the alley slurpin' brewskis. Course, I hate Jeff and would LOVE to see him flop in F1 ... so I'd tune in just to watch him lose on a regular basis.


It's funny how that all NASCAR discussions turn into some form of "Billy bashing". Fact is that there are a LOT of NASCAR fans out there that can actually think rationally. I'm not a NASCAR fan but I will say that I take offence in the fact that people always group the huge numbers of fans in the Midwest and West coast in with the guys down south. Also, I know quite a few people down South that are actually capable of rational thinking.

Head over by Detroit and tell the guys at Roush that they're all a bunch of Billys with a bunch of ignorant race fans and see what happens...


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

I'm neither a fan nor a hater of Jeff Gordon. Obviously he's got tallent. I don't think his lap times in the William's car meant very much of anything except to back up the fact that he is talented at driving race cars. However those lap times surely don't prove or disprove his ablity to compete at the high levels of F1.

I still don't think Gordon could compete at the highest level of F1, without several years of effort. To jump in at this stage of his life would seem to me like a loosing propsistion, unless it was purely for money. He's getting too old to learn a new trick...

Jeff might bring some US fans to F1 for a short period of time, without winning, however I think those fans would be short lived unless he really started to reach the top. F1 is in fact quite boring at times compared to many other forms of auto racing americans are interested in. It seems that real F1 fans have something that keeps them watching, besides frequent passing and car crashing... 

I know for me, the main reason I watch F1, is because to me it represents the ultimate in automotive racing. Not because of all the action on the track, but because of all the technology involved and to see how far(or not so far) teams can advance from one season to the next, or even from one week to the next... 

I rarely watch a CART or IRL race, never have, it just doesn't apeal to me... 

I do watch probably at least 50% of the NASCAR Nextel cup races (or Winston, when they were the main sponsor)... I've watched since the 70s.

I've watched about 95% of F1 races live over the past 3 or 4 years...


----------



## Mames (Feb 25, 2002)

Hey no disrespect to any one, so please dont take it that way.
I have been watching racing for along time now, love F1 for the speed, nascar for the competion, cart always loved it although now it losing its luster, irl never realy like but its competitve and they have the indy 500 i will watch just about any kind of racing. 
but for gordon to go to f1 and be competitve he has got alot of work to do, not just driving but alot of physical work. he is no way ready for the stess that the cars put on the body. and lets face it he's does not have the same race style that he used to, aggresion is a way to put it. right around the time his divorce started he lost something or just became more passive. 
now enough talk about that yes i would love to see him over there in a competitve car doing well, but if he goes to a crap team than no way i would be for that. 

matt


----------



## nascarfan (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm a big fan of nascar and Jeff Gordon, and I hope he stays right where he is, although it would be cool to see him try to bump pass in a corner. But if he did go to F1 the first year would not be to good. By the second season he would run with the best because he has the talent to adjust. Although I have to agree that he is not as aggersive as he once was.


----------



## Luckyman4 (Sep 26, 2001)

Fred B said:


> It's funny how that all NASCAR discussions turn into some form of "Billy bashing".


Fred B,

My apologies, I didn't intend my post to be "Billy bashing" ... I've never heard that term but I'm guessing it means something derogatory about Southerners. I was only trying to do my (not so hot) imitation of King of the Hill's Boomhower, I'm a big fan of King of the Hill so I wasn't intending to "cast aspersions" on any group of individuals. Sorry again!

But I do "love to hate" Jeff Gordan ... kind of like the same way I hate the NY Yankees, it goes hand in hand with being a fan of the underdog. Jeff isn't as dominant as he was a few years ago so the hate level has dropped off some, lol. I'd love to see Mikey teach him the finer points of F1 racing.

-John


----------



## Mike Wilson (Oct 13, 2002)

Rich Chang said:


> I think if he wins the Nextel cup this year the chance of him going to F1 (if he gets an offer) would be very high.
> 
> -Rich


I doubt it, He does have a lifetime contract with Hendrick.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

He's also 50% owner.


----------



## mel (Apr 19, 1999)

Gordon was asked about driving in F1 and said that it would be cool. When asked about the money he could make in F1 he said that he makes pretty good money driving stock cars. This was after the race last night. Would he be competitive? Yes! As competitive as he is now? I am not so sure. Am I a Gordon fan. NO! Long live 3 & 8.


----------



## mel (Apr 19, 1999)

Billy bashing came from President Jimmy Carter's brother Billy. Billy was more your average guy that liked the taverns. So he would have his scrapes and land on TV. Not what Jimmy wanted to see. So it came to be known as "Billy Bashing". Did you know that he had his own beer label? "Billys Beer" and now you know the rest of the story. Goog Night!


----------



## Spectre (Apr 18, 2004)

I met Jeff at the 1996 Coca-Cola 600 in Charlotte. Actually got to spend about 45 mins walking and talking with him about a wide variety of subjects from forms of racing in the US...the CART-Indy split and even religion. He's a very friendly and open guy. I like him and really htink folks who don't really need to figure out whats wrong with THEMSELVES.

He mentioned that his favorite types of cars always were CAN-AM and F1. He even said that someday...when he tired of NASCAR...that he would like to try something different.

So who knows...The guy started in open wheel...has lightning fast reflexes and seems to have the right attitude. I really think that with the right amount of time and $$$ Jeff could go all the way in F1.

I'd like to see Panoz field an American F1 team...that would be sick...


----------



## raffaelli (Sep 25, 2001)

I would not count out the possibility of Gordon getting a ride in the Williams car. That swapping paint show was the tail end of his test drive to become a Williams/BMW driver. With the pathetic display so far by Montoya and Schumaker, I would not be suprised when one of those drivers (Schumaker) is replaced with Gordon. (too bad for Montoya, headin to a team whose car is worse than the pile he drives now).


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

Being that I work for BMW N/A & am a Gordon fan,I would love to see Jeff come to our team.I would love to meet him,I've always heard that he has a great personality.


----------



## weee37 (Mar 27, 2002)

hmmmm lets see now. gordon leave the 2nd highest rated sport in the u.s. where he is one of the top guys. he makes millions every season. now lets leave all that behind so he can go ride around in a car in another country that has only 16 cars at best every week. lol fat chance of that.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I doubt Jeff really cares about money at this point. It would be a racing challenge.


----------



## collins77 (Jan 27, 2003)

Michael Schumacher seems to be making enough to get by.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I dunno. I heard he is just scraping by. 

On an unrelated topic, I read an article yesterday where Michael is a big Harley Davidson fan. He owns 7 V-Rods and was just given a special edition V-Rod by Harley. So, now he has 8.

-Rich


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

I still think that the transition to driving the F1 car on a lapping day and driving it on the limit on grroved tires will pose a HUGE problem for Gordon and partly due to his age. So my point is-he will be fast-but it wont matter because he wont be fast enough to run for the lead.

But he should do it and I know he has the desire to do it. I remember the team that ran him at IRP in a Ralt Rt3-were amazed at his ability in an open wheel car. I also think his early career was heading towards either a Champ car ride or NASCAR-but he chose NASCAR.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

The article on Montoya and Gordan at Indy is in the Sept. 2003 RACER magazine.


----------



## DerekManchester (Mar 31, 2002)

Rich....look at what you started now! 

:lol: J/K


----------



## Collinsworth24 (Apr 12, 2004)

As my member name implies I am a Gordon fan. I would love to see Gordon in F1. But only if he can get on board with a competitive team. Whoever it maybe at the time. This would only drive my passion for F1 even higher. LONG LIVE F1 !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Here is a quote about Jeff Gordon by H.A. "Humpy" Wheeler: "He can drive a car smoothly with total reckless abandon (and) he can drive as deep or deeper into a corner than anybody out there... Jeff Gordon is a nice, gentle person when he is outside the racecar, but when he sits down in the seat and tightens those belts it lets out a tiger."

-Rich


----------



## Mames (Feb 25, 2002)

just saw wind tunnel with jeff gordon on it, pretty good and the way he dodged the f1 question??? who knows, but when williams let him drive the car there had to be more behind it then just a fun time. 

matt


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Very interesting. Notice the lines I bolded. 

-Rich

-------------

Red Bull to buy Jaguar?
Mateschitz also linked to Cosworth purchase

Red Bull already back Klien

Might Red Bull buy F1 team Jaguar Racing? According to rumour, carmaker owner Ford is devising an imminent exit strategy and - under those circumstances - the drinks brand is reportedly interested.

A deal would see Dieter Mateschitz also buy Cosworth, according to Autosport.

*The Red Bull boss, who is already talking to Jaguar about a major sponsorship deal, wants to set up an 'All American' F1 team with US- born race drivers.*

Jaguar principal Tony Purnell said earlier this week that the Ford Motor Company wants to stay in Formula One beyond '04 but not 'to spend fantasy numbers'


----------



## DerekManchester (Mar 31, 2002)

WRIF interviewed Gordon today on air. He said that if he drove any open wheel car it would be F-1 and wants to. Hmmm...interesting!


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Derek - definitely interesting!

Mames - I thought about your comment of, "there had to be more behind it then just a fun time"... I agree. I would not doubt if that particular event was more to see how much interest they would get from the U.S. population. I know I stopped work to go watch it.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Looks like I need to find a copy of the August issue of Racer magazine:

For 20 years, Rick Hendrick has stayed ahead of the NASCAR game by keeping his team focused on what’s next. His willingness to look beyond the familiar has enabled Hendrick to make the most of the potential of young talents from Jeff Gordon to Jimmie Johnson and Brian Vickers. Now, he’s taken NASCAR driver development to a new level by formalizing associations with other teams and racing disciplines. So what’s next for Hendrick? We sent senior writer Ben Blake to follow the clues.

Other features on tap for the August issue include:

• *Jeff Gordon tells Adam Cooper how close he really came to trying Formula 1.
*


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Well, John Bickford (Jeff's step-dad) was on Windtunnel a few nights ago (I am not sure if it was a repeat) and was asked about Jeff and F1. He said Jeff would have loved to be in F1, but at his age and point in his career, it is pretty much 'nil' that he would switch.

-Rich


----------

